# Does any one in the uk sale jumping spiders?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

does any one have any links?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Look up Martin Goss. He gets a few species in every now and then


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

If you can get to the AES Exhibition at Kempton Park next Saturday (18th), they usually have a few for sale there.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky said:


> Look up Martin Goss. He gets a few species in every now and then


 emailed him allready..he dont have any.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Peter_Kirk said:


> If you can get to the AES Exhibition at Kempton Park next Saturday (18th), they usually have a few for sale there.


 yer martin mentioned they might have some at the show..i wont be going tho..


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going, want me to keep an eye out?


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

These are the little zebra-like spiders right? Ill have a collection at home and see how many i find


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> These are the little zebra-like spiders right? Ill have a collection at home and see how many i find


 no.im not after the uk species..there to small...


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky said:


> I'm going, want me to keep an eye out?


 if u could that would be ace..im after any thing like this Immature Phidippus audax Jumping Spider on Flickr - Photo Sharing! or cool looking ones..i dont mind what it cost.Thank you


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome aren't they  

If i see any shall i get them? Then i can send u them and u can repay me?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky said:


> Awesome aren't they
> 
> If i see any shall i get them? Then i can send u them and u can repay me?


yes..i have money in paypal .il even give u a mantis for free for ding it for me..and il pay postage and any other cost. thank you  and when i get some good shots il send u an original file for free.u can get it printed then if you like


----------

